# Accommodation in Ratingen/Dusseldorf



## misra_ravi (Sep 2, 2015)

Dear All

I am in Germany (Dusseldorf). I am looking for an apartment in Ratingen or Dusseldorf by 8th Aug. I have a famil of 4 (myself, wife, 2 kids ).

I am searching in websites, but hasn't worked out so far.

Any apartment, you know will be of great help.

Regards


----------



## chenna (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello Ravi,

Even I'm moving to Ratingen from India next month end. I'm also feeling difficult to get accommodation in Ratingen. However, you can try the website "germanymantra" where they have mentioned some websites to look for flats.
Furthermore, you can try with airbnb app, but it looks costly for me.

Also, update me as well if you any information regarding accommodation in Ratingen.

All the best!

Kind regards
Chenna


----------

